# Mobile Alabama Bottle & Collectibles Show & Sale



## Vinewood

*The Mobile Antique Bottle Collectors Club presents our 48th annual Antique Bottle & Collectibles Show & Sale,* 
*Saturday April 3, 2021 * from 9AM to 3PM at the Daphne Civic Center, 2603 U.S. Hwy 98, Daphne, AL  36526.  
FREE PARKING, FREE ADMISSION! 
Bring your old bottles and related items to find out more about them, and chat with our collectors and dealers. 
Our dealers also buy, sell, & trade old bottles, jugs, signs, relics, coins, Civil War items,, Indian artifacts, documents, etc. 
*We have already sold 120 tables and only have 2 left!*
For more information call or text 251-957-6725
The photos are from last year's show.
Grab your mask and come join us!


----------



## Vinewood

More photos from last year's show in Mobile.
We were only at 2/3 capacity in 2020 because of Covid, but this year we are full capacity with masks and social distancing.


----------



## Jamdam

Good for you guys! Here’s my Mobile Huckleberry.


----------



## UncleBruce

Wish I could go.  Too close to Easter though.  Went to one in St. Louis.  Get ready for a big walk in crowd.  Pretty amazing attendance.  Folks are ready to get out and do stuff.


----------



## Vinewood

JamDam, 
I started digging bottles when I was 12 years old.  By the time I was 15, I was making a list of all the medicine & drug store bottles from Mobile Alabama I could lay my hands on.  That was over 40 years ago, and I am still collecting all categories of bottles from Mobile.
How tall is your cobalt Bienville Pharmacy?  They come in several different sizes.  Attached is a photo of some of my favorite Mobile bottles.


----------



## Vinewood

UncleBruce,

*We are now sold out of tables*, and I only hope the walk in crowds are as eager to get in the doors as the dealers are!


----------



## Jamdam

Vinewood said:


> JamDam,
> I started digging bottles when I was 12 years old.  By the time I was 15, I was making a list of all the medicine & drug store bottles from Mobile Alabama I could lay my hands on.  That was over 40 years ago, and I am still collecting all categories of bottles from Mobile.
> How tall is your cobalt Bienville Pharmacy?  They come in several different sizes.  Attached is a photo of some of my favorite Mobile bottles.


Hi Vinewood,
The bottle is 3 1/2” tall. Beautiful little example with no flaws and great patina. The base has some faint letters. I believe I can make out “USA” but there are some other faint letters as well. Great Mobile bottles in your picture.


----------



## Vinewood

Jamdam said:


> Hi Vinewood,
> The bottle is 3 1/2” tall. Beautiful little example with no flaws and great patina. The base has some faint letters. I believe I can make out “USA” but there are some other faint letters as well. Great Mobile bottles in your picture.


These bottles in clear/aqua range in size from 3 1/2" all the way up to a 10 1/2" quart size.  In cobalt though, I have only located the 3 1/2" size and a 5 1/4" size.  The other sizes were probably never blown in cobalt, since all the cobalt ones I have seen have been one of those two sizes.  Where did you locate yours?


----------



## Vinewood

Jamdam said:


> Hi Vinewood,
> The bottle is 3 1/2” tall. Beautiful little example with no flaws and great patina. The base has some faint letters. I believe I can make out “USA” but there are some other faint letters as well. Great Mobile bottles in your picture.


And I forgot to say the base is embossed W.T. Co., USA


----------



## Jamdam

Thanks for that information! After a closer look, the embossing on the base is what you describe. I got this bottle from a friend from Iowa who wanted an Iowa medicine I had. I grew up in South MS and like regional bottles from the area plus this was a sweet example. I got the better end of that deal but we were both happy in the end.


----------



## J.R. Collector

Jamdam said:


> Good for you guys! Here’s my Mobile Huckleberry.





Gorgeous embossing and color! Great bottle.


----------

